# Self Storage in Mexico?



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

Do they have them like in the US?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Not like the U.S. that I'm aware of, I've only seen one in the past four years and that was in a larger city. It depends on where you live I guess, none here.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I know of one place near here - very similar (and modern) to a self-storage place you would see in the US. It is located very near a Pemex just off the autopista.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

StuckintheUS said:


> Do they have them like in the US?


They are probably less common here because most people have family near by and can just leave stuff at their parent's or other relative's house.


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> I know of one place near here - very similar (and modern) to a self-storage place you would see in the US. It is located very near a Pemex just off the autopista.


Thanks! 
Where is "here"?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

StuckintheUS said:


> Thanks!
> Where is "here"?


Morelos.


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

"Mini Bodegas" Didn't know to search that. It sucks not knowing Spanish. :redface:

I also thought that perhaps Mexico isn't quite the country of excess as we are and maybe they didn't need extra storage.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

StuckintheUS said:


> I also thought that perhaps Mexico isn't quite the country of excess as we are and maybe they didn't need extra storage.


I would agree with that assessment...


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

I found one in Leon that looks like an Orange Prison! Can't tell if that's a good thing or bad, ha!


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

There is one at Lake Chapala very much like US storage places. Keypad entry, 24/7 security guard.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

There are some in San Miguel de Allende and also, as you found, in Leon. We looked a few years ago but found the prices to be ridiculous. You could rent a small apartment for less and store your stuff there.


----------

